# Whole milk while cutting



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

I always been told and read on the internet that is better avoiding milk (whole or skimmed) while cutting.

I love milk and I don't have any problem with it (i'm not lactose intollerant).

I currently have 300ml/gr at breakfast but since I love it i want to drink more lol. Do you think 500ml/gr is too much?

Do you have milk while cutting? And how much do you drink of it?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

had 200ml full fat milk every morning during my cut with cereal ... still got shredded


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

des25 said:


> ...read on the internet..


Don't believe everything you read on the internet 

Many people who are not of predominantly North European ancestry have issues with milk - from full-on allergy to a mild intolerance. And many bodybuilders avoid it pre-contest because they will do anything to avoid holding water.

If you are okay with milk, then there is no reason to avoid it. Whole milk is okay on a cut if it fits in with your macros, but the fat (and therefore the calorie content) means it can be a struggle to fit it in.

Personally I stick with skimmed on a cut, simply because it's an easy way to whittle off another few hundred calories.


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been having 500ml of skimmed milk aday for the passed 2 months while on my cut, still losing weight so will keep at it.


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

So it's ok to have milk while cutting?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I drank 2 litres of blue top a day when I was cutting


----------

